# Logitech K270 wireless kb/mouse combo not working with Windows 10



## jhgreene (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello -
I recently purchased a Lenovo Yoga laptop running Windows 10 for the wife, along with a travel docking station. She wants to be able to run 2 external monitors, which is no problem, and I got all this running well. I then got her a Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard/Mouse combo (I've been using a Wireless Microsoft Keyboard 800 and a Wireless Logitech Mouse M510 on my own Windows 7 setup for a couple years now with no problems.)

With my wife's Windows 10 setup, I plug in the docking station to the laptop's serial port (the unifying receiver is plugged into the serial port on the docking station), and the wireless keyboard and mouse become activated. However, although it seems like the wireless devices seem to TRY to work, they don't really. It might take minutes for the mouse to be more than just partially responsive, sometimes the keyboard is completely unresponsive, or the mouse might work perfectly at first, only to become unresponsive minutes later. I've noticed, too, that the left and right mouse buttons may even behave in reverse. IDK - I guess it could be the driver, or maybe a port conflict, but not sure how to solve, as I'm a Windows 10 novice.

I've seen online references to getting a driver for my K270 combo, but nothing definitive. Also, i've gotten great guidance from this site for past issues, so I like to try this support community pretty quickly. As a side issue, can I assume that a Microsoft wireless keyboard/mouse combo would have worked out of the box? Any help on my wireless Logitech kb/mouse combo - Windows 10 issue would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

- Joe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Plug the Logitech Unifying USB into the laptop USB port rather then the dock. See if you get a better response time then.


----------

